# سؤال عن carman scan lite



## khalidb77 (15 أغسطس 2011)

أخواني الكرام في نيتي العمل بمجال فحص اعطال السيارات وانا محتار باختيار الجهاز الي يفحص اغلب انواع السيارات كالكورية واليابانيه و الأوربيه والأسيوية سمعت ان جهاز كارمن سكان لايت يفحص هذه الانواع جميعا فهل ذلك صحيح؟ وعن طريق الانترنت اكتشفت هناك انواع اخرى من جهاز الكارمن سكان مثل 
Carman VG
Carman Wi

فمن هو الأفضل من بين هؤلاء ارجو الافادة بارك الله بكم جميعا.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 أغسطس 2011)

نعم اخى جهاز الكارمان يفحصها جميعها
وهذا موقع الشركة للاطلاع على جميع الانواع لاختيار ما يناسبك
http://www.nex-tek.com/en-us/


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أغسطس 2011)

نشكر الاخ العقاب على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## khalidb77 (17 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العقاب شكرا لك على الجواب والموقع الذي ارسلت هل تقصد ان جهاز كارمن سكان لايت هو الأفضل من بين الانواع التي ذكرت كما تعلم يوجد عدة انواع من جهاز الكارمن سكان كما وضحت برسالتي السابقة؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 أغسطس 2011)

وعليكم السلام اخى
لم اقصد لك ان اللايت هو الافضل فلكل نوع مزاياه التى تميزه عن الاخر
ولمعرفة مميزات كل الجهزة واختيار ما يناسبك منها ارجو الاطلاع عليها من موقع الشركة الموجود فى ردى الاول


----------



## م/عماد (17 أغسطس 2011)

Vg تحفة انا بشتغل بية لية سنتين مائة في المائة


----------



## khalidb77 (17 أغسطس 2011)

أخي عماد شكرا على أجابتك واشمل بشكري الأخ العقاب أيضا ممكن أعرف أخي عماد من أي بلد أنت؟


----------



## khalidb77 (21 أغسطس 2011)

ألأخ العقاب هل هناك جهاز احدث من carman scan vg يسمى ب carman scan Ag وله نفس مواصفات الجهاز الأول المشكله اني لم أجد هذا الجهاز بموقع الشركة الرسمي اردت التاكد من هذه المعلومة بارك الله فيك؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 أغسطس 2011)

لا يا اخى ربما يكون تقليد
الجهاز فى موقع الشركة اسمه carman scan vg64

لطلع عليه من هنا
http://www.nex-tek.com/en-us/products/aftermarket/vgplus.asp


----------



## khalidb77 (22 أغسطس 2011)

لا أعرف اخي هذا الجهاز أخبرني أحد الباعيين عندنا بالعراق انه احدث من الجهاز السابق الذي اسمه كارمن سكان في جي لكنك احتمال انقذتني بهذه المعلومة بارك الله فيك ولن اشتري ألا الجهاز المذكور بالموقع الرسمي.


----------



## سامرمزرزع (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف احصل على تحديث لجهاز كارمن سكان لايت


----------

